# Got the New Program, "Towards Inner Peace"



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hello everyone:I got the new cd's today and listened to the first track. Very, very nice.







I'm very pleased to see it's a 45 day program.







Thanks for everything, Mike!







JeanG


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Jean, see what a gentleman I am? I waited on you to have your fun! Now let me have those pigtails?














Thanks Mike, Marilyn and Eric. The new program looks like it will be special and enjoyable!







Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for your kind words Jean and Norb... Mike will be pleased!!! And Jean, it's a 40 day schedule, but that's just a suggested guide!







Enjoy our new journey!!! I also really like the music too! Take Care...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Got mine today and am good to go!







Jean, glad your enjoying them. By the way I try to call you, but the number was blocked. I will try again or give me a call.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Norb -- sorry, I don't have any more pigtails.







But you can pretend.Marilyn, so it is 40 days. I was looking at it wrong. I can't wait to do track 2 tonight.







Eric, I'll try to call you in a little bit here this evening. Probably you couldn't get through because I'm always on the internet.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I listened to track 2 last night. The program so far has been extremely relaxing.







As when I did the 100 day program, I feel so good the next day that I'm easier to be around at work. I'm sure my coworkers appreciate it.JeanG


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

LOL Jean!!!







You're always a sweetie! xx


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I'm just on day 6, but didn't realize how much I missed Mike's soothing voice after nearly 2 years. And the music is great! Thanks for your efforts, Mike.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Isn't the new program wonderful, Sherree? I wouldn't have thought anything could be better than the first, but it is!!!JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sherre and all, glad your enjoying them. I sure am as well.







Sherree, come to the next meeting in woodburn we have that great massage teacher coming in FYI.







Hope to see you there.


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Shawn, at this point in time, I plan to be there! I'll try and arrive a bit earlier so we can chat a bit.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

CD's just arrived! I can't wait to start


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sherree, looking forward to seeing you.







Sos, thats Great and lets us know what you think and how you do.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Mike, Eric and Marilyn, I had decided long ago that I would listen to one of Mike's tapes(mostly #4) at bedtime every night because it is a "treat" for me and puts me into a restful nights sleep without the nightmares or early morning anxiety/panic! Now the Towards Inner Peace program carries the HT therapy farther and after finishing will give more options for lifetime success and relief. Mike, in addition to the "as always" excellent job you've done with the new program, the music you've used is just right: volume,sounds and quality to work in concert with your therapy!







Thank You, Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Norb, I wholeheartedly concur! The music on this collection of sessions is extraordinarily well done. This is the work of Andy Summers, who is profiled on the Healthy Audio site. Norb, I'm sending you an email







Mike works hard to coordinate how he presents the wording, the music with the wording, and then trials it with his patients at his medical centre practice until it is just right and he has clinical trial results. Only then does he record the finished product, which is actually the fruit of years of work! And that's why I help him!Mahoney, when you read this, make sure you can get your hat on!!! HE HE HE teasing!







Thanks Norb, and Jean, Sherree, SOS, and of course, Eric, for all the kind comments! We are blessed indeed to have this program!














Hugs to all...


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Thank you all for your comments







Marilyn the hat still fits







I am pleased you like the new program.Again many thanksBest Regards Mike


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

How many programs are there?Prices? and where do I get all of them


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gretchen, The first program I did was to help me get my IBS symptoms under control. That program is called the IBS 100 Day Audio Program. Mike has a separate site for it. http://ibsaudioprogram.com The "Towards Inner Peace" recording is meant to be a follow-up to the 100 day program. I think there should be a few months in between listening to the 100 Day Program and the Towards Inner Peace program.He has other audio cassettes/CD's recordings available at: http://www.healthyaudio.com If you are considering using hypno for your IBS symptoms you might find it helpful to read some of this info here. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c&f=11&t=000732 Hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Im definately going to get the IBS 100 days audio program as soon as our taxes come, but is there a cheaper one, just to help with anxiety until I get the other. There was several on healthy audio, but wasnt sure what to do


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Gretchen, I would just go to the Healthy audio site and read the descriptions of the different titles and see if one sounds like it would be good for your anxiety. If it is IBS anxiety only that is bothering you, the 100 day Program will handle that. If it is general anxiety, read the desrciptions and see what sounds good to you, I guess. Perhaps someone else can make a recommendation for you. It would help if you could tell us what kind of anxiety or stress (?) you are talking about though.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gretchen, it is majorally importan to do the 100 program for IBS.However, in the meantimme, you might want to try the general relaxation one until then.Also the program "Towards Inner Peace" is for people who have finnished the program and want to continue HT. It was basically developed upon request for people who wanted to learn deeper relaxation techniques and for the added benefits.If you have any questions let me know?


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

thanks for all the help


----------

